# Restoring old wood body hand planes.



## NewEnglandsWoodWorks (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi all,
I recently acquired an old body hand plane. Its in pretty rough shape, the handle has many cracks and is very weak structurally. The body has many dents and scratches in the finish. I would like to restore this ole boy but I dont want to do any damage in the process. If anybody has any tips it would be much appreciated.

-Brett


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Post some pictures. What's pretty rough shape?


----------



## NewEnglandsWoodWorks (Apr 12, 2011)

Here you go. Its mainly the large crack in the handle and gouge in the side. Also the wedge is also beat to a pulp from years of use.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Look through my projects and you'll see some I did. I'd replace the handle, make sure the sole is flat. Use a card scraper on the sides. Sand and coat with BLO and wax.


----------



## PaulsenbyHand (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm with Don W on that, go to town on it. This kind of plane is very forgiving and relatively easy to fix and tune up. The only hassle I have ever had, is making a new wedge if the old one isn't holding/contacting the blade firmly enough. 
A thing I would usually do with this kind of old woodie, is to soak it in linseed oil. Hard to do with the entire plane, but good to do in the throat and mouth area. 
It's a shame about the handle, it looks really humorous. If mine, I would try to mend it, as it seems to be a unique part of that planes history


----------

